
Solar Beats Coal on U.S. Jobs - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-16/solar-beats-coal-on-u-s-jobs
======
orangecat
Requiring more labor to produce less energy is not a good thing.

~~~
philipkglass
Agreed. More energy from less labor is desirable, all else being equal. This
Bloomberg article, like most articles about solar/coal jobs, neglects to note
that American coal generation is declining and solar is rapidly growing. In
the solar numbers you are seeing huge numbers of temporary construction jobs.
For coal all the temporary construction jobs are in the past.

Considering jobs per megawatt hour over the full life cycle of generating
systems, utility scale solar PV generation is more efficient (produces fewer
jobs) than legacy coal generation. Residential rooftop solar is less efficient
(produces more jobs) than coal generation, per MWh. That also goes unmentioned
in most reporting on "solar jobs."

